# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  2010 Jaguar XKR Revealed

## hussnaz

*You may have seen yesterday's post regarding the new 2010 Jaguar XFR. A 510 horsepower beast that takes a staunchy British sedan to a new level. Now, we get a look at the Jag's sportier brother (or sister). The 510 horsepower Jaguar XKR.


Powered by basically the same engine as the XFR, the XKR is powered by a supercharged 5.0 liter V8 that puts out the same 510 horsepower and 460 lb/ft of torque. Although, that powerplant is now in a sleaker, fairly lighter, grand touring package. The XKR is able to hit 60 mph from a standstill in 4.6 seconds and top out at an electronically limited 155 mph.*

----------


## porcelein_doll

v nice car :Smile:

----------

